# Prop for a 15.4 Gheenoe



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I had a Solas 8” pitch prop on my 154 and it over reved my 9.9 4 stroke mercury. I tried the Solas 9” pitch prop and the revs were too low. 5400 rpms.
The happy spot is the stock mercury 8.5” pitch prop. 5,950 rpms when I’m alone. Perfect.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

southerncannuck said:


> I had a Solas 8” pitch prop on my 154 and it over reved my 9.9 4 stroke mercury. I tried the Solas 9” pitch prop and the revs were too low. 5400 rpms.
> The happy spot is the stock mercury 8.5” pitch prop. 5,950 rpms when I’m alone. Perfect.


Gotcha, thanks for the reply. Can you order props from direct from mercury?


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I’m not sure. I use amazon. I should add that I get them rebuilt 3-4 times before I replace them. New one costs $85 and it’s $45 to get rebuilt. I go through a lot of props


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I forgot to add. Get a tiny tach or Hard Line tach. They cost about $20. That way you can be sure your engine revs in the proper rpm range. No guessing.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

southerncannuck said:


> I forgot to add. Get a tiny tach or Hard Line tach. They cost about $20. That way you can be sure your engine revs in the proper rpm range. No guessing.


Never thought about that, thank you for the tip. What diameter do you use, 8.9" or 9".


----------



## HTXshallowwater (Jul 27, 2020)

derf1865 said:


> Never thought about that, thank you for the tip. What diameter do you use, 8.9" or 9".


What mph are you able to run with your 9.9 on the gheenoe? Im currently trying to dial in my prop and figure out what speeds I should be expecting.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

HTXshallowwater said:


> What mph are you able to run with your 9.9 on the gheenoe? Im currently trying to dial in my prop and figure out what speeds I should be expecting.


With a fresh prop I get roughly 19 mph. Weight is a big factor in Gheenoes


----------



## HTXshallowwater (Jul 27, 2020)

southerncannuck said:


> With a fresh prop I get roughly 19 mph. Weight is a big factor in Gheenoes


Im getting 19mph with a 9.5X10 prop but I have a 15HP motor so I think I should be going slightly faster. What diameter prop did you use? You said your pitch was 8.5 but was that a 9.25 prop?


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

HTXshallowwater said:


> Im getting 19mph with a 9.5X10 prop but I have a 15HP motor so I think I should be going slightly faster. What diameter prop did you use? You said your pitch was 8.5 but was that a 9.25 prop?


 It’s a stock Mercury prop. It’s the one of three that I’ve tried that works best. I believe it has a 9” diameter and a 8.5” pitch. Part # 897618A10


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I should add that when I fill the live well the speed drops off 2-3 mph. Weight is everything in a Gheenoe.


----------

